# How to utilize soil test for NPK and micros "correctly"



## behrygood1982 (Oct 23, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

I received my soil test back a while ago and i'm pretty much high on everything ( above the cirtical level is what they call it ). How do i use this information to adjust my fertilization schedule? For Example, Since i'm high too high on phos and over the critical level on potassium does this mean next year i shouldn't even worry about Potassium OR should i still put some down? What about the micro nutrients? Does it make sense to use the fall soil test to drive what i do next year and take a soil test every year in the fall or is that something that doesn't work like that? I did see a video where @thegrassfactor mentioned that even if your high on potassium for a soil test you should probably still thrown a little down in during the transition/diseas periods for warm season grass.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

How long hd it been since you last used a balanced fert?
Wondering if you were reading active fert not soil level.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

@behrygood1982, I betcha these folks know the answers to your questions!

" ...a couple of fantastic free resources for any Texan who wants to get the most out of their St. Augustine lawn,"

Link to the *TX AgriLife Extension St. Augustine guides available online* is about 2/3 down this page: https://agrilifetoday.tamu.edu/2020/09/03/agrilife-extension-st-augustine-guides-available-online/


----------

